# Where to live in Sydney's Eastern Suburbs



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My wife, daughter and I are moving from Canada to Sydney on the 19th of this month and have been researching areas to live in the Eastern Suburbs. We are in our late 30's and want to be relatively close to the beach, restaurants and such, but in a good, safe area for our 9 year old daughter. We are going to be renting and have a budget of about $650/wk. Without having been to Sydney, it's hard to know where to look.

I'm hoping to get some suggestions and/or advice from anyone willing to offer.

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## americanwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife, daughter and I are moving from Canada to Sydney on the 19th of this month and have been researching areas to live in the Eastern Suburbs. We are in our late 30's and want to be relatively close to the beach, restaurants and such, but in a good, safe area for our 9 year old daughter. We are going to be renting and have a budget of about $650/wk. Without having been to Sydney, it's hard to know where to look.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

I saw your question and I'm a newbie here, but we're here in Sydney (3 years) and my partner is in property & development. He read your post and he recommends areas like Waverley or Maroubra. However, there is a severe renting shortage (and everyone want to live in the E. Suburbs) in Sydney, so you'll be lucky to find a 2 room house for that--if your 650/wk is in AUD. He also recommended sites: domain dot com dot au or realestate dot com dot au

Anyway, hope that helps and good luck!

AM


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

americanwoman said:


> However, there is a severe renting shortage (and everyone want to live in the E. Suburbs) in Sydney, so you'll be lucky to find a 2 room house for that--if your 650/wk is in AUD. He also recommended sites: domain dot com dot au or realestate dot com dot au


Thanks for your response, AM.

I am a little confused about the rental shortage, as I have checked out both sites you recommended and it seems that there are several units available wihin the $550-650 price range in all of the Eastern Suburbs. We are just uncertain about which suburb is right for us.

Cheers,
James


----------



## americanwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

mmm...perhaps the rental crisis is over? There was talk for the longest time about
how difficult it was to find a 'decent' rental apartment, particularly for a small family.

Um, in terms of areas, I think it depends on your flavor...do you have any names of suburbs, then I can try my best to tell you what they are like.

Here's a blurb from Wikipedia with my opinion after the **

"The northern part features affluent suburbs such as Vaucluse, Rose Bay, Darling Point Dover Heights, Double Bay, Point Piper, Woollahra, Watsons Bay, Potts Point, Rushcutters Bay, Elizabeth Bay and Bellevue Hill. **Think Gucci totes and lots of air kisses. Yummy mommies and metro sexual fathers. Family friendly if you have the right car. They use alot of phrases like, "Oh Dahhhhhling, I just had to have it!" and "Whilst in Monte Carlo...."**

South of these suburbs is Bondi Junction, Bondi, Bronte, Tamarama, Queens Park, Clovelly, Coogee, Randwick and Kensington.**Think beach totes and flip-flops. Everyone here is tanned and carrying a surf board. Very easy going and generally a nice ethnic mix. A giant shopping center, and some nice beachy businesses**

To the west of Bondi Junction, suburbs are described as "Inner-City" and include Centennial Park, Paddington, Darlinghurst, Moore Park and the Kings Cross locality. These suburbs were originally working class but have been gentrified since the 1980s. The landscape in these areas is dominated by overhanging trees and renovated terrace houses.**Very hip and very happening. Feel free to let your brooding artist reign free. King's Cross and Darlinghurst is where all the clubs are (gay and all), so it can get pretty raunchy if you're out late on weekends. Can be family friendly, as there are some unique sights for a child to see... and always something going on! Skinny pants (male and female) almost mandatory**

Further south, the area is also known as "South-Eastern Sydney" and is more middle and working class. It includes suburbs such as South Coogee, Maroubra, Malabar, Little Bay and La Perouse.**Here you start to see alot more concentration of ethnic minorities, especially Greeks, Lebanese, and Chinese. Big houses and yards, but not always served by reliable bus services. A giant shopping center in Maroubra, but many quaint shops scattered in between. Usually pretty quiet**

Hopefully, you and your wife gain some insight (maybe a laugh) out of my descriptions. Let me know what you think :clap2:




Bizon said:


> Thanks for your response, AM.
> 
> I am a little confused about the rental shortage, as I have checked out both sites you recommended and it seems that there are several units available wihin the $550-650 price range in all of the Eastern Suburbs. We are just uncertain about which suburb is right for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## americanwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Thanks for your response, AM.
> 
> I am a little confused about the rental shortage, as I have checked out both sites you recommended and it seems that there are several units available wihin the $550-650 price range in all of the Eastern Suburbs. We are just uncertain about which suburb is right for us.
> 
> ...


I forgot to say....we moved from Bellevue Hill to Glebe about 2 years ago, and saw our day to day expenses about 1/2. Not to mention travel time to/from work!

Also, keep in mind that schools in affluent areas tend to fill up quite quickly, and school enrollment is right around the corner for the start of the 1st term.

Regards,

AM


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife, daughter and I are moving from Canada to Sydney on the 19th of this month and have been researching areas to live in the Eastern Suburbs. We are in our late 30's and want to be relatively close to the beach, restaurants and such, but in a good, safe area for our 9 year old daughter. We are going to be renting and have a budget of about $650/wk. Without having been to Sydney, it's hard to know where to look.
> 
> ...


We are living in Ettalong Beach on the Central Coast. It is about 1 hr from Central (Syndey CBD). We are paying 390 per week for a 3 bedroom contemporary with beautiful water views. $650 will get you waterfront house around here. If you don't mind commuting by train, it might be something to look into. 

Where did you live in Canada? I am from Vancouver Island.

Good luck
Judy


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

americanwoman said:


> I forgot to say....we moved from Bellevue Hill to Glebe about 2 years ago, and saw our day to day expenses about 1/2. Not to mention travel time to/from work!
> 
> Also, keep in mind that schools in affluent areas tend to fill up quite quickly, and school enrollment is right around the corner for the start of the 1st term.
> 
> ...



Thanks again, AM.

We are now looking into the west as well. Glebe sounds like a funky, artsy community which would be right up our alley, culturally. Please correct me if I'm wrong. In addition to what we do for a living, we are both musicians and artists, so it would be nice to have a like-minded community around us.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

spekegirl said:


> Where did you live in Canada? I am from Vancouver Island.


Hello Judy,

We are also from Vancouver Island. Victoria, as a matter of fact. It's going to be tough to leave, but we've heard nothing but good things about Sydney, so it's also very exciting. Moving to somewhere you've never been is daunting, but the feeling of adventure more than makes up for it.

Where on the island are you from?

Cheers,
James


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Hello Judy,
> 
> We are also from Vancouver Island. Victoria, as a matter of fact. It's going to be tough to leave, but we've heard nothing but good things about Sydney, so it's also very exciting. Moving to somewhere you've never been is daunting, but the feeling of adventure more than makes up for it.
> 
> ...


Hi James:

I think you will love Sydney. The weather is certainly much better although you won't find that when you arrive as you are coming in the winter. It is 18 degrees here today and I am cold! It doesn't help that I live on the water so it is a bit colder. Nice in the summer though.

I lived in Nanaimo for 5 years, before that I am from the North Island, Port McNeill. Born and raised on the Island. 

Moving is a daunting task. I do get home sick at times, but I am going home tomorrow for a 3 week visit, so I am stoked right now! Good luck to you and your family. You made an excellent choice in coming to this area. I love it. What line of work are you in? Where will you be working (downtown Sydney)?

Cheers,
Judy


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

spekegirl said:


> Hi James:
> 
> I think you will love Sydney. The weather is certainly much better although you won't find that when you arrive as you are coming in the winter. It is 18 degrees here today and I am cold! It doesn't help that I live on the water so it is a bit colder. Nice in the summer though.
> 
> ...



Thanks Judy,

I am an optician here in BC, but I'm not too sure if I will continue in that line of work when I get to Sydney. There doesn't seem to be a lot of work there for opticians. I think that I may take this opportunity to explore something else.

Cheers, 
James


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Thanks Judy,
> 
> I am an optician here in BC, but I'm not too sure if I will continue in that line of work when I get to Sydney. There doesn't seem to be a lot of work there for opticians. I think that I may take this opportunity to explore something else.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I assumed work was bringing you here. What made you and your family decide to move to Sydney?


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

spekegirl said:


> Sorry, I assumed work was bringing you here. What made you and your family decide to move to Sydney?


My wife is an Information Architect/Usability Specialist (website architecture and usability). She accepted a job in Sydney and the company took care of the visa sponsorship for my wife, daughter and me.


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Bizon said:


> My wife is an Information Architect/Usability Specialist (website architecture and usability). She accepted a job in Sydney and the company took care of the visa sponsorship for my wife, daughter and me.


Do you know if she will be working right downtown?

What a great opportunity for your family. How old is your daughter? It will be the experience of a lifetime for her. It will also be easier for you to get to know people because of her. I moved here with no job and no children to meet people through. My partner is an Aussie. He actually works in IT also, he is in sales. He worked in Vancouver for 5 years which is where I met him. I found the first 6 months very difficult, but have met some great people now and am settled in!

Good luck with your move.

Judy


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

spekegirl said:


> Do you know if she will be working right downtown?
> 
> What a great opportunity for your family. How old is your daughter? It will be the experience of a lifetime for her. It will also be easier for you to get to know people because of her. I moved here with no job and no children to meet people through. My partner is an Aussie. He actually works in IT also, he is in sales. He worked in Vancouver for 5 years which is where I met him. I found the first 6 months very difficult, but have met some great people now and am settled in!
> 
> ...


Indeed, it is an amazing opportunity for the three of us. It feels like we've won the lottery.

Our daughter is 9 years old. We are enrolling her in school for the upcoming semester which begins, I believe, on the 28th of this month. It's a tad unfortunate for her in a way, because she only gets one month off for her summer break. However, by enrolling her now, she will meet other kids and subsequently make new friends right away, easing this very large transition for her... Which means that we have to figure out where we are going to live and which school she will attend within 2 weeks time! 

I know that my wife will have an immediate community with work and my daughter with school. I've been told that it might be hard for me at first, being alone in a new country with no friends or community of my own, but I'm a fairly gregarious person, so hopefully it won't be too difficult.

I am very, very excited.


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Indeed, it is an amazing opportunity for the three of us. It feels like we've won the lottery.
> 
> Our daughter is 9 years old. We are enrolling her in school for the upcoming semester which begins, I believe, on the 28th of this month. It's a tad unfortunate for her in a way, because she only gets one month off for her summer break. However, by enrolling her now, she will meet other kids and subsequently make new friends right away, easing this very large transition for her... Which means that we have to figure out where we are going to live and which school she will attend within 2 weeks time!
> 
> ...


You should check out the Central Coast. Umina Beach, Ettalong Beach, Woy Woy and other area's are great. You can actually live in the water for the kind of rent you are looking to pay. It seems to me that the private schools are a good choice. You might want to look into it because I think you have to pay for your daughter to go to school anyway! There are a lot of good Catholic schools here and you don't have to be Catholic to go. We have several friends with kids who all go to Catholic schools and none of them are Catholic. 

I joined Toastmasters and a local business group to meet people. It was a good idea, I have met great people through both groups. I am still waiting for my (defacto) visa, so I am not able to work right now, but the upside is that I have networked enough that I hope it will allow me to find a job easier. In the business group I belong to I have been on several committee's for community events. Hopefully this will give me references when I do go job hunting!


----------



## americanwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bizon said:


> Thanks again, AM.
> 
> We are now looking into the west as well. Glebe sounds like a funky, artsy community which would be right up our alley, culturally. Please correct me if I'm wrong. In addition to what we do for a living, we are both musicians and artists, so it would be nice to have a like-minded community around us.
> 
> ...


Glebe and surrounding areas are great (Balmain, Newtown, Pyrmont, Darling Harbor). Very laid back, nice cafes, close to University of Sydney, and I've heard that Glebe Public School is pretty good quality, although I'm looking into that as well, as our baby is starting kindergarten this year.

You're from Victoria Island? I spent a summer in Nanaimo, loved every minute, especially the fishing and ferry rides.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

The rental crisis is definitely not over. I just secured a place a month ago and it was hell jumping through all the hoops.

But, I was looking in the $300 range. Perhaps in the $500 area it will be easier. If any problems, just offer to pay the first few months rent upfront.


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input. I wish that I had more time to respond and ask further questions, but we are two days away from our move and frantically sorting, itemizing, labeling and packing for the big day. Whew!

Please don't hesitate to continue with the advice, as I am periodically checking the forum.


----------



## karlom (Dec 15, 2008)

Bizon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife, daughter and I are moving from Canada to Sydney on the 19th of this month and have been researching areas to live in the Eastern Suburbs. We are in our late 30's and want to be relatively close to the beach, restaurants and such, but in a good, safe area for our 9 year old daughter. We are going to be renting and have a budget of about $650/wk. Without having been to Sydney, it's hard to know where to look.
> 
> ...



Hi James,

Before I offer my tin cup opinion I must state that I have only lived in sydney for one year and that was 13 years ago!

I am now however returning to sydney (with wife and 3 yr old daughter). When I was there I lived there I lived between Coogee and Ranwick. It was great there but now with a family I would not choose to live there. (just my opinion, before anyone contradicts me!).

I would find it too much geared towards temporary backpackers. I felt that particular area was full of apartment, flats and units, whereas now we are looking for a house in a residential area.

We are looking towards the Northern Beaches or the Hills district, where we can buy (or rent) a house with pool etc, which I do not think you would get in Eastern Suburbs.

Could be wrong!~

all th best

KArl


----------



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

americanwoman said:


> mmm...perhaps the rental crisis is over? There was talk for the longest time about
> how difficult it was to find a 'decent' rental apartment, particularly for a small family.
> 
> Um, in terms of areas, I think it depends on your flavor...do you have any names of suburbs, then I can try my best to tell you what they are like.
> ...


Thanks AM for these great and candid descriptions -- very helpful!  I will be moving to Sydney sometime in Sept/Oct and am also hoping to find a place in the Eastern Suburbs.


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Hi Sunnybreeze

We are also moving in Sept and looking at the Eastern suburbs,
What do you think you will need to pay in rent per week to get what you want,
What are you actually looking for?

Thankd
David


----------



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

ddavid said:


> Hi Sunnybreeze
> 
> We are also moving in Sept and looking at the Eastern suburbs,
> What do you think you will need to pay in rent per week to get what you want,
> ...



Hi David,

I'm looking for an apartment that's convenient to everything. I've been told that I might like Paddington or Coogee. However, I might end up looking at moving into a shared place for the first little bit -- both for the company and for cost savings purposes. My plan is to find temp. accomodation for the first month while I spend some time getting acquainted with the city and the different neighbourhoods. What about yourself?


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

SunnyBreeze said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm looking for an apartment that's convenient to everything. I've been told that I might like Paddington or Coogee. However, I might end up looking at moving into a shared place for the first little bit -- both for the company and for cost savings purposes. My plan is to find temp. accomodation for the first month while I spend some time getting acquainted with the city and the different neighbourhoods. What about yourself?


Pretty much we will move into temp place at the start that will allow us to find permanent place,
annoying that everything is unfurnishedi


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

SunnyBreeze said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm looking for an apartment that's convenient to everything. I've been told that I might like Paddington or Coogee. However, I might end up looking at moving into a shared place for the first little bit -- both for the company and for cost savings purposes. My plan is to find temp. accomodation for the first month while I spend some time getting acquainted with the city and the different neighbourhoods. What about yourself?


Hi everyone,

Well, we've arrived in Sydney and after being here for 3 weeks, we've found a home and a school for our daughter. We decided on Paddington/Woollahra for convenience sake. It's a 10 minute bus ride to downtown Sydney for work and in a quiet residential neighborhood, just off Oxford St, which is the main road that runs through Paddington and has an amazing variety of shops, restaurants and cafes. We are paying $650/wk, which is almost double what we were paying back in Victoria, BC. If you are planning on living close to the city centre, expect to pay at least $500/wk for an unfinished 2-bedroom unit. Sydney is one of the most expensive cities in the world to live in and almost everything here is much more costly than what you are used to, if you're coming from North America. I don't write this to dissuade anyone, because Sydney is fantastic. The people here are as friendly as in Canada and there is so much to see and do.

If you are interested in living in the Eastern Suburbs and are unfamiliar with them, I suggest first doing what we did when you arrive and take the Bondi Explorer bus tour. It costs around $35 (good for only one day until 6:00pm) and takes you through most of the suburbs. It runs every half hour and you can get off at each suburb to explore it, then catch a later bus to the next neighborhood and so on. This will give you a good idea of what each suburb has to offer. After you've narrowed down your search to 2 or 3 suburbs, I recommend spending a day in each, exploring on foot and speaking with people who live and work there to get their impressions of the area. I stopped and talked with a lot of people and each one was more than willing to help out, share their thoughts and offer suggestions. If you have the time, this is the way to do it. The best way to get a feel for an area is to explore it on foot. You'll get lots of exercise in the process and a real good knowledge of the lay of the land. 

Cheers,
James


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

One thing to note about unfurnished units in Sydney: unfurnished means NO appliances as well, except perhaps an stove. On a positive note, there are appliance rental companies which will deliver, install and maintain appliances. The cost is around $35/month for each appliance. There is also a bond required for each.

Like I said, it's not cheap to live here, but it's worth it.


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

One thing to note about unfurnished units in Sydney: unfurnished means NO appliances as well, except perhaps an stove. On a positive note, there are appliance rental companies which will deliver, install and maintain them. The cost is around $35/month for each appliance. There is also a bond required for each.

Like I said, it's not cheap to live here, but it's worth it.


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to Sydney James and family. I also stayed in the Paddington area for the first 2 weeks that I lived here. I loved it. Oxford St is amazing to walk. I am sure you guys will love it. Yes, Sydney is major expensive hence the reason why we live in Ettalong Beach. We also wanted to live on the beach and that wasn't going to happen in Sydney! I just got back from a Canada visit. My heart throbs every time I leave Vancouver Island. Lucky thing it is so beautiful here too. We were lucky to have extreme wonderful weather on our holiday. Summer is the time to visit home! Hope you have an easy adjustment. Feel free to ask questions if they crop up!
Cheers,
Judy

QUOTE=Bizon;171390]Hi everyone,

Well, we've arrived in Sydney and after being here for 3 weeks, we've found a home and a school for our daughter. We decided on Paddington/Woollahra for convenience sake. It's a 10 minute bus ride to downtown Sydney for work and in a quiet residential neighborhood, just off Oxford St, which is the main road that runs through Paddington and has an amazing variety of shops, restaurants and cafes. We are paying $650/wk, which is almost double what we were paying back in Victoria, BC. If you are planning on living close to the city centre, expect to pay at least $500/wk for an unfinished 2-bedroom unit. Sydney is one of the most expensive cities in the world to live in and almost everything here is much more costly than what you are used to, if you're coming from North America. I don't write this to dissuade anyone, because Sydney is fantastic. The people here are as friendly as in Canada and there is so much to see and do.

If you are interested in living in the Eastern Suburbs and are unfamiliar with them, I suggest first doing what we did when you arrive and take the Bondi Explorer bus tour. It costs around $35 (good for only one day until 6:00pm) and takes you through most of the suburbs. It runs every half hour and you can get off at each suburb to explore it, then catch a later bus to the next neighborhood and so on. This will give you a good idea of what each suburb has to offer. After you've narrowed down your search to 2 or 3 suburbs, I recommend spending a day in each, exploring on foot and speaking with people who live and work there to get their impressions of the area. I stopped and talked with a lot of people and each one was more than willing to help out, share their thoughts and offer suggestions. If you have the time, this is the way to do it. The best way to get a feel for an area is to explore it on foot. You'll get lots of exercise in the process and a real good knowledge of the lay of the land. 

Cheers,
James[/QUOTE]


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Hi spekegirl

So how much do you think I will need to budget a nice 2 bed Apt,
Are you happy with what you have and is it difficult to find furnished,
Any tips on dealing with the real estate agents

Thanks
David


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi David
We looked at renting in the Eastern Suburbs when we arrived, but were mostly looking for a 3 bedroom with a deck. We found one 3 bedroom with no deck for 800 per week. We gave up looking and moved to Ettalong Beach where we have a beautiful new 3 bedroom apartment with deck overlooking Broken Bay for 390 per week. The commute is just over an hour to downtown Sydney. Depends on what kind of lifestyle you are looking for. Yes, it is probably difficult to find furnished. 

Not sure where you are coming from, but real estate agents operate differently here than what I was used to. There is no central rental agency which means that you have to around to all of the agents and see what they have for rentals. Check out both domain.com.au and realestate.com.au they have most everything listed. It is the best way to search.

Hope I was of some help. Good luck with your move.
Cheers,
Judy



ddavid said:


> Hi spekegirl
> 
> So how much do you think I will need to budget a nice 2 bed Apt,
> Are you happy with what you have and is it difficult to find furnished,
> ...


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Its really great to see all the very helpful information about renting and also how you are getting on Bizon and Spekegirl. We are heading over to Sydney hopefully in late December/early January (hoping to get visa very shortly and flights still to be booked) 

Reading your posts makes me really excited about the move.  Loved your idea Bizon about strolling around the various areas to feel for the area and asking locals for their input.

Keep us posted as to how you are all getting on. Did you have jobs organised before you went?

ae6


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I have applied for a de facto visa. I am not able to work until the visa comes through. I have been here for one year now and am itching to work. The visa process from over here appears to be a very long one. I applied last Feb.

Cheers,
Judy




ae6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its really great to see all the very helpful information about renting and also how you are getting on Bizon and Spekegirl. We are heading over to Sydney hopefully in late December/early January (hoping to get visa very shortly and flights still to be booked)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

ae6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its really great to see all the very helpful information about renting and also how you are getting on Bizon and Spekegirl. We are heading over to Sydney hopefully in late December/early January (hoping to get visa very shortly and flights still to be booked)
> 
> ...


My wife accepted a job and the company sponsored us and moved us over. If your occupation falls under "professional", you shouldn't have a problem finding work here. My wife is in IT and there is a huge demand for experienced, quality IT people . However, I am an optician and I recently found out that my Canadian license is valid here. I went in to two optometric offices on Oxford St, just a few minutes walk from our new home, and they were both very interested. What's more is that opticians are paid much higher here than in Canada, which is a good thing considering the very high cost of living. So, once our daughter begins school next week, I am going to start work.

Stay excited, Sydney is really a fanastic city. My family and I haven't really had any time to explore what the city has as far as leisure and sightseeing and we already love it. 

One recommendation I have for when you get here is to subtly let people know that you are Canadian. Unfortunately, as is the case in most parts of the world, Americans are not well thought of and because of the similarities in our accents, you will be mistaken for American. Once people know that you are Canadian, their whole demeanor and attitude toward you will change. It's quite remarkable really. I write this with no prejudice toward Americans, it's simply the truth.


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Irish actually but I know what you mean-people never know where I am from and are always confusing me with other people.

That's great about the job front. Funnilly enough my husband is in IT also and I am a registered Optometrist (I dont practice anymore though as I work in Law now) Thats really interesting about the Opticians practices. Maybe I could look at that route also if the legal end isn't working out.. A friend worked in an Opticians on Oxford Street in Sydney when she was travelling the world a few years ago and she loved it. 

Keep us updated on the jobhunting and how you are all settling in. Your daughter must have started school now too?

ae


----------

